# My first horse in the USA



## Nataleia90 (May 30, 2021)




----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

*He is beautiful...*

I wish you much success, happiness and fun with your new horse..
Enjoy the journey just beginning...
🐴...


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

this is the right place. 

He is lovely!!! I look forward to hearing more of your adventures, and photos.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Congratulations! If you don't want him, I'll take him, lol.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Congrats, and looking forward to a new journal to follow


----------



## TrainedByMares (Jun 5, 2021)

A fine horse indeed!


----------



## Luna’s rider (Jan 23, 2021)

Wowowo! He’s wonderful! Have you already settled on a name? Viel Spass!


----------



## Palfrey (May 29, 2020)

Very pretty! Good luck on your new adventure!


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

He is gorgeous! And your daughter looks ecstatic. I wish you much success on your horse owning venture and look forward to reading about it in your journal.


----------



## Part-Boarder (Aug 17, 2019)

Congratulations! He’s gorgeous


----------



## Nataleia90 (May 30, 2021)

He’s finally in our home town barn. The transport went super well. He loaded easily and was calm during the drive. He went out the trailer at our barn and you could hear multiple „wow“s from people. Our boy looks surely impressive. So elegant.
He’s been home now for two days and he’s just amazing. He settled right in. We didn’t expect it to go so well.
When I come to him he leans his head against my forehead. I’m in love with him.


----------



## Luna’s rider (Jan 23, 2021)

I concur! So what’s his name now?


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

I am so happy everything went well with his gelding and moving him!

He is beautiful - I love his head


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Stunning boy.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

So happy for you!


----------



## Nataleia90 (May 30, 2021)

Luna’s rider said:


> I concur! So what’s his name now?


Im not sure yet. I was set on Govan but my husband doesn’t want that name because the book where I got the name from that character is very evil. His father has to kill him in the end to protect the world.
But I still love that name.
I’ll have to think about it more.


----------



## TrainedByMares (Jun 5, 2021)

He is a good boy, you have to give him a good name.


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

Nataleia90 said:


> But I still love that name.


If you love the name, then look at it a different way. It's been around for at least a thousand years before the character in the book. It's from the Brittonic language, meaning 'land of the smiths' an area where artsians had workshops.


----------



## Nataleia90 (May 30, 2021)

He’s been such a good boy today, just like always. I’ve started groundwork on my own with him. I honestly never felt completely confident with a horse. I’d often get a bit scared that it would overpower me, hurt me accidentally or something. I always needed someone around just in case. 
I feel completely confident with my baby and I have no fear around him. He is so calm.
When I come Thom he puts his forehead on my forehead and just rests there. He sniffs me and then his neck rests on my shoulder with his head resting against mine. I never had such a connection with a horse. This is special. It’s so much more than I hoped for. I truly value just spending time with him. Of course the goal is to ride him someday but I feel no rush. He’s a great friend and just spending time with him on the ground is so amazing and he gives so much.


----------



## Nataleia90 (May 30, 2021)

My boy started in the round pen this week. He’s doing so well. I live in an area where quarter horses are most popular and many people advised me against an Arabian. But he’s got the best character I’ve ever personally seen in any horse. I’m so in love with him. He’s still always so happy when I come.
I have a suspicion that he counts the days that I’m gone. Longer than a few days and he’ll turn his butt to me for a moment and only turns around after a moment to get his cuddles. Then he’s happy again. If I come every second day he doesn’t do that. He is so smart it’s surprising sometimes.
Sadly I fear I got a UTI, feels like one is starting so I better get that tested tomorrow before it gets worse and I’d be sick for awhile.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

I grew up in NE Ohio and I was always an Arab and Morgan person. 

Even though Morgan’s were much loved by the older generation, the folks my age were die hard Quarter Horse. You would not believe the bullying I experienced, even as a teenager, for my Arab/crosses and it continued into early adulthood. 

It took me a lot of years to get over my hate for Quarter Horses, until I finally convinced myself it wasn’t the horse, it was the people who owned them.

Tune those biased people out. If they are biased against someone else owning a breed that doesn’t appeal to them, they are likely biased against many other things as well.

It‘s great to hear he is doing so well with you — this was something that was meant to be


----------

